# Keep Laptop Plugged In??



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

Should a laptop be kept plugged in at all times or only until charged? Does the same apply to a kindle?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

pistolsmom said:


> Should a laptop be kept plugged in at all times or only until charged? Does the same apply to a kindle?


Yes, keep the laptop plugged in. Exercising laptop batteries doesn't do any good, since Li batteries don't have the same memory problems that NiCad batteries have. Most laptops switch to a lower processor speed on battery to save power, so you should stay plugged in for maximum performance.

I don't Kindle, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Instructions I have seen on tablets is to charge whenever and not worry about letting the battery drain completely except maybe once every month or two. I suspect that even that is less about battery health than calibration of the charge meter.

Remember that every appliance you have plugged in and charging is a "phantom" load. You might pay an extra $5 in power a year if you keep an unused laptop plugged in all the time.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I actually plug my laptop in and take the battery out when I'm using it. Unless you are moving it around there isn't a need to use the battery. As for kindles there is no need to plug it in unless it's dead.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

xymenah said:


> I actually plug my laptop in and take the battery out when I'm using it. Unless you are moving it around there isn't a need to use the battery. As for kindles there is no need to plug it in unless it's dead.


+1. That'll save the battery. Unfortunately, I just plug the laptops in and kill the batteries over time. 

And yeah, the Kindles only need to be plugged in to recharge. I charge mine before it's dead because I like to read before going to sleep. A dead Kindle would be a bummer.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Laptop - yes
Kindle - no

xymenah is correct, if you are plugged in you don't need a battery in your laptop.


----------

